# Horus Heresy arrived on Humble Bundle



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Horus Heresy has hit Humble Bundle, a site where you decide what you pay, with some of the proceeds going to charity. $15 will unlock everything up to Prospero Burns, with a couple of audios and comic strips thrown in, including Macragge's Honour.

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/horus-heresy-warhammer-book-bundle?hmb_source=search_bar


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

I love HB. They have sometimes great deals (I am buying mostly games). It is very surprising to see BL going there. For $15 only you get some many books and extras. You even get 33% off coupon for BFG: Armada!


----------

